# Points for SA timeshares, how?



## DrJim (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it still possible to "deposit for points" the SA units? I own at DIK and Mt. Amanzi and was curious as to the procedure.  Looking at the FAQ at the top of this forum I found a link to RCI, but it is outdated and does not work. Also, being new to points, is the deposit initiated at the resort end or at RCI?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Karen G (Nov 15, 2010)

DrJim said:


> Is it still possible to "deposit for points" the SA units? I own at DIK and Mt. Amanzi and was curious as to the procedure.  Looking at the FAQ at the top of this forum I found a link to RCI, but it is outdated and does not work. Also, being new to points, is the deposit initiated at the resort end or at RCI?
> 
> Thanks for any help


First, you need to have an RCI points account and own at least one points resort. Then you will be able to deposit a SA week in the Points for Deposit (PFD) program. You do the depositing yourself, not the resort. There is a fee for depositing a week into the PFD program and I think it was $26 last year.


----------



## DrJim (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Karen, So I call RCI after having my Mt. A or DIK week deposited and tell them I want to do "points for deposit"?


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not Karen, but yes, that's exactly how you do it.


----------

